# Private Communion



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 5, 2005)

A post in another thread to which I posted the below raised the issue of taking communion to an individual and administering it outside the normal public worship of God. What are folks' thoughts on this? I've started a new thread to keep it separate from the other. I researched this some time back when working on the text for WCF 27 for a critical text of the Standards (still under way). This is what I found and summarized for a note at 27.3:


> PCUS(1963) deleted "œbut to none who are not then present in the congregation." (2) ARP(1959) adopted note "˜h´ (see Appendices, p. ), allowing for carrying and administering of the Lord´s Supper to "œworthy persons" unable to attend public services. In this country, as early as 1835, Samuel Miller allowed for this with careful qualification. American churches since then allow it with varying restrictions, addressing the issue otherwise than within the Confession itself. In his commentary on the Confession, G. I. Williamson summarizes the necessary qualifications for the practice: "œThe sacrament of the Lord's Supper may be administered in private homes, provided there is an assembly of believers, and provided there is faithful preaching of the Word and the administration of church discipline in that place also." See: RPCNA _Testimony_ at 29.4; OPC _Directory for the Public Worship of God_ (2000) IV.A.3; PCUSA Book of Order 2002-2003, W-2.4010; PCA _Minutes of the 7th General Assembly_ (1979) 102; Samuel Miller, D.D. _Presbyterianism the truly primitive and Apostolical Constitution of the Church of Christ_ (Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1835) 90-92; G. I. Williamson, _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_ (Phillipsburg: Presbyterian &amp; Reformed Publishing Co., 1964) 223-224.


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 5, 2005)

The OPC BCO states the following from its Directory of Worship Chapt 4. A, 3:




> Since the sacraments are ordinances of the visible church, they are not to be administered except under the oversight of the government of the church. Moreover, in ordinary circumstances they are properly administered only in a gathering of the congregation for the public worship of God, baptism signifying solemn admission into the visible church, and the Lord's Supper constituting the communion of believers with Christ and with each other as members of his mystical body. *Nevertheless, if a session judge that very unusual circumstances obtain in a particular instance, the sacraments may be administered elsewhere; but, in any event, the church must be represented in the service.*


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2005)

National Covenant


> ...against whatsoever enemies and gainstanders of the same; and namely, against all such, of whatsoever nation, estate, or degree they be of, that have joined or bound themselves, or have assisted, or assist, to set forward and execute the cruel decrees of the council of Trent, contrary to the true preachers and professors of the word of God; which is repeated, word by word, in the articles of pacification at Perth...
> 
> THE article of this covenant, which was at the first subscription referred to the determination of the General Assembly, being now determined; and thereby the five articles of Perth, the government of the kirk by bishops, and the civil places and power of kirkmen, upon the reasons and grounds contained in the Acts of the General Assembly, *declared to be unlawful* within this kirk, we subscribe according to the determination aforesaid.



 private communion


----------

